# I love GBR but looking for another, similar "centerpiece fish"



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I love Bolivians they are a little hardier than Germans and they color up great! If you provide decent conditions they might breed.


----------



## Young (Jul 26, 2013)

I dont know for sure if they would do ok in that tank size but many people enjoy Appistogrammas which are another dwarf cichlid. There are also many different appisto varieties to choose from. I think the "triple red" is the most popular.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe a trio of dwarf Sunset honey gourami? I used to have 2f and 1m but the males had huge attitude now the 2 females get along great and they're my favorite fish. 

This picture isn't mine. It's from a forum post that's 4 years old but a very clean pic. The males get back bellies when in breeding mode










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Agree with the Bolivian Ram. I've tried my luck with GBR's but with no success. Found the little guy at Petsmart for $4. He looked a little faded when I got him but a week later, settled in and started to show his colors. Very peaceful too.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

u can try bolivian rams. they are more hardier and quite nice.

or

Appistogrammas, their are prolly 100 species of them or more. and most of them have nice colors and stays small.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

How colorful are Bolivian Rams compared to GBR's? I have seen a few pictures with them both in the same tank but not many. In the stores, they seem much duller but that usually isn't very telling.

Appistogrammas look interesting. I haven't had time to do much research but it seems that I would have a whole lot of types to choose from. Can anyone recommend some that are blue colored that will work in a 17ish gallon tank? I prefer a darker, more navy blue than any I can easily find online.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Check out my 36 gallon journal in my sig. Lots of pics of my rams. Apisto's are great as well.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

What about killifish? They seem to come in a complete rainbow of colors.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

killi fish stay at the top only IME kind of like hatchetfish. Plus once their mouth gets big enough to fit a neon or zebra danio inside, they will eat it. I had a killifish that ate smaller fish until he was rehomed to the porcelain tank ha


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Apistogramma borelli 'opal'









Apistogramma borelli 'steel blue'









Apistogramma borelli 'blue'









Apistogramma Agassizii 'tefe'


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bolivian all the way

















Mine have started showing yellow on the belly. These photos are 3 weeks old


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I love my Ramalamadingdong .. That's his name, Don't wear it out! LOL

Very easy fish. Eats anything I throw in the tank. Picks up the bottom feeder shrimp pellets and toats them around the tank in his mouth. Non aggressive and wouldn't touch tank mates (unless they're fry)


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Bolivian rams color up great. Here's mine. Love the personalities. 



















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Apistogramma are very pretty but may not fare well in hard water 10+dgh.(caucatoid's,borelli, (sp) might).
Bolivian ram's are far more tolerable of wider range of water hardness.
might be the difference between fishes that mangae to live for a few week's,or fishes that can thrive for a few year's.IMHO


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

Break away from all the Dwarf Cichlids and Gouramis and try a pair of Australe orange Kilifish.








[/URL][/IMG]

I have a pair in with 6 Harlequin Rasboras and a BN Pleco. They were a little nippy with the Rasboras at first but I haven't seen any trouble in months now that they have settled in.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

You should attempt a Red-Tail shark. I have had mine for about 2 years with cory cats and opaline gouramis and he completely ignores them. However come feeding time, he chases my tiger barbs everywhere (they probably deserve it!). I have them in a densely planted 29Gal, so there is plenty of cover. He has so much personality and is by far one of my favorite fish of all time (being the owner of both fresh and saltwater tanks). RTS are considered semi-aggressive but they should be fine in your tank as long as you dont ever put another RTS in the same tank.


----------

